# The so-called apemen



## cih1355 (Oct 3, 2007)

I work with a children's ministry at my church called, "Generation To Come". It meets every Wednesday night. The curriculum for this year covers the life of Christ. On some Wednesday nights, a retired high school biology teacher speaks to the children about creationism. I have been helping him prepare for his talks. Last Wednesday night, a creationist speaker by the name of Mace Baker came to speak to the children about the so-called apemen. Mace said that there is no such thing as an apeman. Scientists have found ape fossils and human fossils, but they have never found an apeman fossil. Moreover, there have been hoaxes where people have combined ape bones with human bones. It was a blessing to hear him speak. With this information, children can know how to respond to evolutionists.


The following is some information about the so-called apemen. It is a combination of what Mace Baker said and the information from my own study. 

*Nebraska Man*

In 1922, Professor Henry Osborn discovered a fossil of a tooth in Nebraska. He said that it was from an ape-man. He called that ape-man, “Nebraska Man”.

An artist used his imagination to draw a picture of Nebraska Man and many people saw that picture. The artist did not know what Nebraska Man looked like. He only knew what the tooth looked like. 

In 1928, scientists discovered a mistake. The tooth was not from a human being or an ape. The tooth was from a pig!

*Piltdown Man*

In 1912, Charles Dawson found a skull and a jawbone in a gravel pit near Piltdown, England. 

At first, it was called, “Dawn Man”, then it was called, “Piltdown Man”.

For 41 years, everyone thought that Piltdown Man was real.

In 1953, scientists found out that Piltdown Man was fake. The skull was from a human being and the jawbone was from an ape. The teeth were changed so that they could fit into the jawbone and the bones had been stained to make them look old. 

*Java Man*

1891, a Dutch doctor by the name of Eugene Dubois went to Indonesia. He found the top part of a skull, which was from an ape.

One year later in the same location, he found a thigh-bone and three teeth. There is no proof that the skull, thigh-bone, and the teeth were from the same individual. The skull and the leg-bone and teeth were 50 feet apart from each other. 

Dubois told everyone that he had found an ape-man even though scientists said that two of the teeth came from an orangutan and the other tooth came from a human being. 

People drew pictures of Java Man even though they did not know what his face bones looked like or how much hair he had. 

Scientists found out that the leg bone came from a human being. 

Some creationists believe that the skullcap of Java Man was fully human and some creationists believe that it was fully ape. No creationist believes that the skullcap of Java Man was partly ape and partly human. 

*Neanderthal Man*

Neanderthal Man was discovered in 1856 in Neander Valley, Germany. 

Neanderthal Man was fully human. He was not partly ape and partly man. 

Neanderthal Man was muscular and strong. He was stronger than modern humans. Neanderthal Man had large brow ridges (bones above the eye). His skull was flatter, wider, and longer than a modern human’s skull. He also had denser bones than modern man. 

As people age, their skulls flattens, widens, and lengthens. Neanderthal lived for several hundred years so his skull got flatter, wider, and longer. Since Neanderthal was more muscular and heavier boned than modern man, there would be a lot of stress on his teeth and face when he chewed food. His brow ridges would become larger as it absorbed the stress on his teeth and face.


----------



## caddy (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out Martin Lubenow's Book _Bones of Contention: A Creationists Assessment of Human Fossils. _

He has much to say on these subjects.


----------



## puritan lad (Oct 3, 2007)

One of their favorites is "Lucy", though the National Academy of Sciences (definitely not a creationist-friendly organization) has debunked the Lucy myth.

From the Cover: Gorilla-like anatomy on Australopithecus afarensis mandibles suggests Au. afarensis link to robust australopiths -- Rak et al. 104 (16): 6568 -- Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences


----------

